# Intermedius Injury!



## konton (Nov 17, 2010)

I've never seen this before. I think this female was fighting with another when I moved her to a new tank Thursday. Never seen females fight before, but this one must have got nasty. She's bleeding hard I think. I can only assume all this is blood. Or are her guts coming out? Someone help! I've put her in quarantine.










Justin


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Might be rectal prolapse. Do a search. I think there have been a few threads. Some recommend Preparation H, as I recall. Better to read it for yourself, though, in case I'm stupid.


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

Kinda looks like a rectal prolapse but I've never seen one that bad before.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

WOW! That is hideous. If it is a prolapse I would start with the prep h idea. A herp vet visit would also be advised probably for antibiotics. If is not a prolapse but an abscess, it definately will need antibiotics. Keep it isolated and as liitle stress as possible in the interim.


----------



## nyfrogs (May 1, 2005)

Konton.... i have hear of people doing horses and cows but a frog..... LOL just kidding.. i agree a rectal prolapse. good luck


----------



## konton (Nov 17, 2010)

I tried to treat it, but the frog died this morning. Her rectal prolapse had exploded and there was quite a bit of blood. I think too much. Tried to add more PreparationH, and she died shortly after.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Sorry you lost the frog. Did you examine it to see if it was prolapse( insides pushed out) or was it a hole with infection?


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

Sorryy,


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Rectal prolapses particularly ones that severe are a serious emergency as they will kill the frog if left untreated. In cases like that you need to be able to reduce the swelling which would allow for the prolapse to be reinserted into the cloaca of the frog and may even require some sutures for a couple of days. Anytime a frog is seen with a prolapse and particulary one that is severe, the frog should be isolated into a quarantine container on a clean (unbleached paper towel) substrate that is moistened ideally with amphibian ringers's solution to at least slow the swelling of the tissues (regular water is hypotonic) until the vet can be contacted. If not kept moist, the tissues will begin to die and infection can set into the tissues as well requiring treatment with antibiotics. 
Ideally the causes of the prolapse would be investigated and cleared up. In your other frogs you should review thier supplementation regimen (as hypocalcemia can be a factor), parasites, and several other factors should be ruled out. In cases this like this, a vet is absolutely necessary. 

Some comments

Ed


----------

